# 2 questions, 1.loud noise(when its very cold) and 2.cv heat shield question



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

1.When its below about 30F, I have a loud noise coming from the center section of the engine(2.7t), sounds like it may be a pulley, but I have no idea. If I rev the engine or put it in gear and drive it gets much quieter. 
Ideas?
2.Checking into what needs to be done to replace my dps/cats, we took off the CV heat shield and a piece of the underside(extra piece, ceramic? to help with heat, I assume) came off. We have the piece, but what glue should we use, or not worry about putting it back? Its about a 1 inch square piece that came off.
Thanks for any help.


----------

